# Question Regarding Plants Growing up out of Tank.



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi, thanks for looking. The plant I am wondering about is called hygrophila polysperma "rosanervig". Will it be able to grow up out of the tank? my tank is only a 10 gallon that is 25cm (substrate to water surface). if so how far? (that would be so cool if it can) 

Thanks again,
Cory.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

you can grow it depending on the light/nutrients. I think 2x13W CFL (6500K) will grow this plant but you will have to add nutrients.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

I think it will. I had hygrophila polysperma of some sort before. It would grow up to the surface, then horizontally across the surface, and eventually there would be some shoots that grow off the horizontal stems up and out of the water. 

I'm not sure how far out the water though, but I assume as high as it could before the weight of the stems pushes it back into the water.

That being said, the plant in the tank won't look quite as nice because the surface will start blocking out for light and the leaves underneath the surface won't be as dense without regular trimming. 

Once it gets bad it starts to look like a mass of plant life floating on the surface with a leafless stems anchoring it to the substrate. The plant will stop making new shoots inside the tank as there is no light and only have new shoots where its closest to the light. Essentially starts looking marsh-like/boggy if left on its own.


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

Ahh ic. I was hoping it would have a ridged stem so it would just grow strait up till it got to its max height. I guess we will have to wait and see if it will do like you say. It makes sense.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Ive had alot of species grow out of the water. Maybe I should post pics sometime. The biggest problem is that its just too dry. The leaves dry out and crumple up. Thats the only problem. If we were down south, it wouldnt be a problem. Unless your room/place has good amount of humidity all the time, it shoudlnt be a problem.

What the heck Ill post

Aromatica. One of the stems actually had small flowers out of the water. I clipped the stem and put it back


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

kool thanks for the info!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I saw a tank once that had a huge Brazilian Pennywort in it. The stems grew right out of the water, right over the side and hung down more than three feet. Quite healthy. Pretty humid basement this tank was in, which I'm sure helped, but it seemed quite happy growing emersed. My Hygro Difformis often grows above the water until I clip it back and it's quite sturdy so it does grow pretty much straight up, at least for a few inches, which is all I've let it do. Rosanervig has a weaker stem, so likely would not stand up straight.


----------

